# So, are we ready for a Wilier Forum yet?



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

Since I am now a [happy] Wilier owner, I'm wondering of there's critical mass to seperate Wilier into its own forum.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

I certainly see more posts here on Wilier than I do on some of the other brands that seem to rate their own forums.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Heck yeah. Well over do IMO.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not selling mine! Definitely rates it's own forum.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Five months and 4 replies = no Wilier forum. 

I voted "yes" BTW.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

just saying the same has been said in a bunch of other threads too by way more than 4.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

From the few viewers on the DeRosa forum, perhaps Wilier can take that slot. Not a slap at Derosa owners, just seems the company's ship sailed years ago.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Notvintage said:


> From the few viewers on the DeRosa forum, perhaps Wilier can take that slot. Not a slap at Derosa owners, just seems the company's ship sailed years ago.



In NA they had an issue because they didn't have much that hit the two sweet spots...1k and 2k road bikes. Colnago even tried to hit that spot with bikes like the Ace and the CLD. 

Derosa finally came out with the 848 to compete BUT it is a STIFF bike. Until then their idea of being either high end race or "classic" lugged steel just didn't do much to get them into the market here. 

Wilier however was pretty smart. They had bikes like the Lavaredo, Mortirolo and the Izoard though I think their "lowest" end bike now is just the Izoard. Having what is sometimes called a "full line" however helped get them in NA and keep them there where DeRosa's plan left them at the mercy of drastically changing economies.


----------

